# Cessione Milan: Galatioto ancora a Milano. Nessun rinvio.



## admin (13 Luglio 2016)

Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".

Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2016)

e per la millesima volta lo spumante va in fresco....


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> La firma non si sposta di un millimetro.
> Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima.



Si contraddice.


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

Mutande croccantissimeeeeeee! Si bailaaaaaaa amigosssssss


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2016)

Non sapevo nemmeno che Galatioto fosse ancora a Milano, devo essermi perso qualcosa


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2016)

Si rinviaaaah


----------



## kakaoo1981 (13 Luglio 2016)

Oramai un giro sulle montagne russe non sortirà nessun effetto in me...dopo quello ke sto passando con questa cessione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2016)

Dopo il post di [MENTION=54]DannySa[/MENTION] sulla Reato ho cambiato su LA7 e mi sono beccato la notizia di Campopiano in diretta 

Tornando seri, speriamo che sia tutto vero


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2016)

Si sconfessa da solo però...


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2016)

Gli ospiti in studio tutti molto scettici sulla cessione.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli ospiti in studio tutti molto scettici sulla cessione.



Che rilevanza ha il pensiero di quelli? Che ne sanno?


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli ospiti in studio tutti molto scettici sulla cessione.



Ma quanto possono essere credibili......


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gli ospiti in studio tutti molto scettici sulla cessione.



Gli scettici in studio come fanno ad essere ospiti.


----------



## el_gaucho (13 Luglio 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Che rilevanza ha il pensiero di quelli? Che ne sanno?



Il giornalista della gazzetta era perplesso sul fatto che non ci fossero rinvii.
Io prendo la notizia di campopiano con le pinze


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2016)

si però l'inizio della pross settimana sarebbe tipo il 20 luglio...meglio comunque che il 24 o oltre....boh speriamo...
ogni volta che sto per staccare con il milan arriva una speranza...che stress ahhahah


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ve lo dicevo io di stare all'erta che stasera ne valeva la pena! Forza che la firma è vicinissima! 



Andre96 ha scritto:


> Che rilevanza ha il pensiero di quelli? Che ne sanno?



Simply.


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Luglio 2016)

Quello della Gazzetta c'e rimasto quasi male a sentire Campopiano. (Si scherza)


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si sconfessa da solo però...



effettivamente. Dice Non ci saranno rinvii, e poi al massimo la prossima settimana. Boh...


----------



## Andre96 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ve lo dicevo io di stare all'erta che stasera ne valeva la pena! Forza che la firma è vicinissima!



Io spero che Pasquale si chiuda davvero entro il 15...quel "massimo massimo entro l'inizio della prossima settimana" è preoccupante visto che puntualmente si rivela veritiero e slitta pure quello...


----------



## Nicktedo81 (13 Luglio 2016)

Su twitter sembra ancora piu sicuro: "Lo avrete capito: #Milan, la deadline è quella, 15 luglio. Per ora zero rinvii, si firma e i cinesi verranno allo scoperto. #nerosurosso"


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Su twitter sembra ancora piu sicuro: "Lo avrete capito: #Milan, la deadline è quella, 15 luglio. Per ora zero rinvii, si firma e i cinesi verranno allo scoperto. #nerosurosso"



Per ora....


----------



## Lorenzo (13 Luglio 2016)

Il 15 è Venerdì. Non sono espertissimo in materia, ma credo che di Sabato e Domenica la firma del preliminare non possa avvenire. Quindi se si verificassero problemi dell'ultima ora (e può succedere eh, non stanno vendendo un motorino), la firma ci sarebbe il prossimo Lunedì. Ci sta assolutamente, direi. Non si contraddice affatto, considerando anche che si parlava pure di slittamento a fine Luglio.

Poi, chiaro, avesse detto "dead line 15 Luglio, massimo massimo il 22", allora si, si sarebbe contraddetto. Io continuo ad avere fiducia in Campopiano, lui ha sempre scritto e parlato soltanto con notizie certe in mano.


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2016)

Il 15 è tra due giorni


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Per ora....



Se te lo dice chi è in contatto con la fonte viva.... evidentemente è così. E se ad oggi non hanno deciso di rinviare, a 3 giorni dal 15, vuol dire che sono arrivati alla fine. Se slittano all'ultimo secondo sarà per sciocchezze e si andrà di lunedì/martedì.


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Quel servizio quasi sfacciato sulla CCTV, con toni di tronfia certezza... In Cina non è casuale l'inclinazione della pioggia dovuta al vento, figurarsi queste cose. Dall'Italia, sede dei negoziati, è evidentemente arrivato il via libera.


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il 15 è tra due giorni



Ci sta dai, dal 15 in poi dobbiamo fare un mese intensissimo di mercato.
Non avere preliminari o bazzecole varie in questo caso è un vantaggio.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Su twitter sembra ancora piu sicuro: "Lo avrete capito: #Milan, la deadline è quella, 15 luglio. Per ora zero rinvii, si firma e i cinesi verranno allo scoperto. #nerosurosso"



La cosa importante che ha detto e' che fininvest ha necessità che si chiuda proprio entro il 15


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si contraddice.



Appunto.


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Luglio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> La cosa importante che ha detto e' che fininvest ha necessità che si chiuda proprio entro il 15



Fininvest non vede l'ora di sbarazzarsi della patata bollente.


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2016)

Io rimango molto molto scettico.
Secondo me MINIMO si va ad agosto, se non settembre.
Vedremom


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2016)

a me che si firmi il 15 il 20 o il 25 frega nulla....la cosa FONDAMENTALE è che ogni singolo giocatore che è stato bloccato il giorno dopo la firma sia a Milanello....che non c'è più tempo per tergiversare...


----------



## Montag84 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. *Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo*, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Mi pare chiaro, venerdì o lunedì firmano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2016)

Ci beccò con la firma dell'esclusiva, se ci becca pure con la firma del preliminare...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ci beccò con la firma dell'esclusiva, se ci becca pure con la firma del preliminare...


Significa che la sua fonte è invischiata nella trattativa con tutte le scarpe. Secondo me è una fonte vicina ai cinesi.


----------



## Brain84 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Ormai siamo alla fine, era ora! Il 15 è pure il compleanno di mia sorella quindi se coincide gli regalo un bonsai che tanto di calcio non gli frega nulla.
Dalla prossima settimana ci sarà da divertirsi


----------



## Fedeshi (13 Luglio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Significa che la sua fonte è invischiata nella trattativa con tutte le scarpe. Secondo me è una fonte vicina ai cinesi.



É Galatioto stesso la sua fonte,imho.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Luglio 2016)

Non so

Due giorni fa dice che Galatioto è a Milano fino alla firma
oggi che non lo sa e che non vive con Galatioto
Oggi di nuovo che Galatioto è a Milano fino alla firma

Dice che non c'è nessun rinvio, che non si sposta di un millimetro, che la deadline è il 15 Luglio ma dice....massimo inizio settimana prossima...

Non so...in ogni caso se ha ragione massimo entro il 19 si firma

-7


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2016)

Giorno più, giorno meno....Tanto ormai è fatta


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> É Galatioto stesso la sua fonte,imho.



Non credo, Gancikoff molto più probabile....


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Mi pare chiaro, venerdì o lunedì firmano


Galatioto in Italia significa fase di enforcing nei negoziati. La sua presenza serve a garantire la compiutezza delle procedure di sblocco dei primi fondi dopo la firma del preliminare, che presuppongono il ponte tra banche cinesi, advisor inglesi ed istituti italiani. La fretta di Fininvest è legata agli impegni assunti in fase di mercato in via provvisoria al buon fine della cessione al consorzio. Sbloccare i primi fondi, dunque, per chiudere operazioni di mercato in fase di stallo, ed evitare di perdere buone opportunità. Dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2016)

Venerdì o la settimana prossima non cambia niente.
Un rinvio a fine mese, quello si che darebbe fastidio.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Galatioto in Italia significa fase di enforcing nei negoziati. La sua presenza serve a garantire la compiutezza delle procedure di sblocco dei primi fondi dopo la firma del preliminare, che presuppongono il ponte tra banche cinesi, advisor inglesi ed istituti italiani. La fretta di Fininvest è legata agli impegni assunti in fase di mercato in via provvisoria al buon fine della cessione al consorzio. Sbloccare i primi fondi, dunque, per chiudere operazioni di mercato in fase di stallo, ed evitare di perdere buone opportunità. Dai.



Non potevi essere più chiaro  stavolta ci siamo davvero


----------



## neversayconte (13 Luglio 2016)

Io auspico che le cose si risolvano entro breve, in un modo o nell'altro. 
Non si può preparare una stagione nell'incertezza societaria, è una cosa fuori dal mondo.


----------



## martinmilan (13 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano si è sbilanciato così solo per la firma del preliminare...direi che ci siamo...giorno più giorno meno,Galatioto è a Milano...


----------



## Casnop (13 Luglio 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Io auspico che le cose si risolvano entro breve, in un modo o nell'altro.
> Non si può preparare una stagione nell'incertezza societaria, è una cosa fuori dal mondo.


Fare presto, per preparare al meglio la nuova stagione sportiva: è una cosa che stanno dicendo tutti da un bel pò di tempo. Da un bel pò, appunto...


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2016)

Ho sentito in diretta mentre dava la notizia, che dire, speriamo sia la volta buona..
Venerdì o al massimo ad inizio settimana prossima (diciamo che "la forchetta" è 15-20 Luglio quindi quello che si vociferava già)
Comunque trasmissione davvero inguardabile..vabbé che oggi avere un programma che parla di calcio è d'obbligo ma imbastire una roba così tanto per fare è davvero assurdo per una emittente nazionale..


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2016)

O fanno tutto di nascosto(molto strano visto che sarebbe una giornata storica) o non mi pare proprio che ci sia aria di firma in questi due giorni.Penso proprio che non succederà nulla,come al solito.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (13 Luglio 2016)

Comunque nello stesso giorno tre notizie...firma il 15...Inserimento forte nostro su Benatia e Pjaca che dovrebbe essere gia a Torino ma temporeggia....mumble mumble...


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non so
> 
> Due giorni fa dice che Galatioto è a Milano fino alla firma
> oggi che non lo sa e che non vive con Galatioto
> ...



Concordo.
Entro massimo il 17 pure per me (inizio settimana prossima: il 18 è metà settimana)
Mi tranquillizza parzialmente l'uscita sulla tv di stato cinese.
Comunque, come si diceva negli anni '20 (mannaggia fra poco toccherà specificare 1920), resto scaramanticamente uno "scettico blu".


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Luglio 2016)

Speriamo, qui serve chiudere in fretta per iniziare a muoversi, il mercato non aspetta nessuno e abbiamo troppe cose da sistemare.


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

Ieri in diretta ho rischiato l'infarto!! Io ragazzi avevo previsto tutto prima di voi!! Abbiate fiducia anche in me!


----------



## centopercento (13 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Mi tranquillizza parzialmente l'uscita sulla tv di stato cinese.



Cioè? Che hanno detto?


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2016)

Quindi praticamente Campopiano vs. tutti. Se ci piglia sto giro è uno scoop sensazionale visto che tutti, dai giornali sportivi a quelli economici, davano per certo l'ennesimo rinvio di 7-15 giorni. 
Vediamo, si è sbilanciato molto. Non dovesse succedere nulla entro martedi anche lui va "depennato" dalle fonti attendibili al 100%.
Attendiamo fiduciosi anche perchè uno slittamento "per le agende" non saprei davvero accettarlo e rimanere ottimisti sarebbe impossibile.


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

centopercento ha scritto:


> Cioè? Che hanno detto?



E' in un altro thread chiuso "Discussione: Milan: il preliminare slitta tra il 18 e fine luglio.": c'era la schermata della tv e il commento che riporto qui sotto:
Citazione Originariamente Scritto da Il Re dell'Est
La TV di Stato cinese insiste, dando ampio risalto alla trattativa: l'80% del Milan verrà comprato dal consorzio cinese. Valutazione 750M. Il restante 20% nei successivi 2/3 anni.


----------



## Black (13 Luglio 2016)

proviamo a dare fiducia a pasquale ancora una volta. il 15 arriverà presto. certo che anche lui non è stato sicuro al 100% per cui viene il dubbio che si prepara ad un altro rinvio.
comunque la cosa piu importante di tutte è che si arrivi alla firma. 
la cosa che non sopporto sono i rinvii continui. almeno ci avessero detto che si firmava il 30 agosto era meglio. 

comunque non capisco due cose:
1 perché bee è tornato a parlare proprio ora e fatalità c'è il rischio rinvio?
2 perché il gallo è andato a trattare a Zagabria se non aveva possibilità di spendere?


----------



## Giangy (13 Luglio 2016)

Per ora mi fido solo di Campopiano, spero arrivi davvero la firma Giovedi, non si può andare avanti cosi, mercato bloccato, zero acquisti, i vari cessi come Poli, Matri, che rimangono bloccati a Milanello ecc...


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2016)

CCTV...Campopiano...Galatioto...congiunture astrali?

Io ci credo...15 compleanno del bimbo...sarebbe bello un giorno potergli dire a San Siro (o speriamo al Milan Stadium)..._"Sai Tesoro, il MIlan è risorto il giorno del tuo primo compleanno...e da lì non si è più inginocchiato"_


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> CCTV...Campopiano...Galatioto...congiunture astrali?
> 
> Io ci credo...15 compleanno del bimbo...sarebbe bello un giorno potergli dire a San Siro (o speriamo al Milan Stadium)..._"Sai Tesoro, il MIlan è risorto il giorno del tuo primo compleanno...e da lì non si è più inginocchiato"_



E se poi ti cresce intertriste??? 

Scherzo, ovviamente, ma sai... io sono cresciuto in una famiglia di juventini, ero la pecora nera della famiglia, e guarda cosa sono diventato! 

Comunque ti auguro che il tuo (nostro) sogno si realizzi in concomitanza del compleanno!


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> proviamo a dare fiducia a pasquale ancora una volta. il 15 arriverà presto. certo che anche lui non è stato sicuro al 100% per cui viene il dubbio che si prepara ad un altro rinvio.
> comunque la cosa piu importante di tutte è che si arrivi alla firma.
> la cosa che non sopporto sono i rinvii continui. almeno ci avessero detto che si firmava il 30 agosto era meglio.
> 
> ...



1 - Bee è un fantoccio del cerchio magico che tenta di rimanere ancorato al nano

2 - Non è che il gallo deve avere i soldi liquidi in tasca eh, i soldi di Pjaca erano quelli della cessione di Bacca che è data per certa dal Milan quindi è come se ci fossero già diciamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Io ci credo...15 compleanno del bimbo...sarebbe bello un giorno potergli dire a San Siro (o speriamo al Milan Stadium)..._"Sai Tesoro, il MIlan è risorto il giorno del tuo primo compleanno...e da lì non si è più inginocchiato"_



Sarebbe bellissimo


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> E se poi ti cresce intertriste???
> 
> Scherzo, ovviamente, ma sai... io sono cresciuto in una famiglia di juventini, ero la pecora nera della famiglia, e guarda cosa sono diventato!
> 
> Comunque ti auguro che il tuo (nostro) sogno si realizzi in concomitanza del compleanno!



Beh nel caso gli dirò _"Sai, Tesoro, il Milan è risorto il giorno del tuo primo compleanno...ora ho capito che tu per qualche altro anno abbia seguito un sentiero sbagliato...ma io ti ho già perdonato...però adesso goditi calcio vero e lascia stare quei colori stinti e slavagiati _


----------



## beleno (13 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> CCTV...Campopiano...Galatioto...congiunture astrali?
> 
> Io ci credo...15 compleanno del bimbo...sarebbe bello un giorno potergli dire a San Siro (o speriamo al Milan Stadium)..._"Sai Tesoro, il MIlan è risorto il giorno del tuo primo compleanno...e da lì non si è più inginocchiato"_



Io ho un piccolo in arrivo ad ottobre, si sbrigassero, non vorrei che diventasse della rube visto che in questi anni vince sempre. Dell'inda non mi preoccupo


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> CCTV...Campopiano...Galatioto...congiunture astrali?
> 
> Io ci credo...15 compleanno del bimbo...sarebbe bello un giorno potergli dire a San Siro (o speriamo al Milan Stadium)..._"Sai Tesoro, il MIlan è risorto il giorno del tuo primo compleanno...e da lì non si è più inginocchiato"_



magari, ti auguro di poter raccontare questa storia al piccolo, sarebbe un bellissimo legame con il Milan


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi, Robin Li è ad un passo dall'acquisto del Wolverhampton
Questo siginifica che probabilmente non fa parte della cordata, dato che personalmente ritengo quasi impossibile che acquisti addirittura due club di Premier (dove sicurà andrà il wolv) e Serie A


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2016)

Galatioto è la nostra garanzia, perché se è a Milano, vuol dire che è qui per chiudere; inoltre, certamente Sal non resterà a Milano per sempre, quindi la firma dev'essere pure imminente.


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Luglio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, Robin Li è ad un passo dall'acquisto del Wolverhampton
> Questo siginifica che probabilmente non fa parte della cordata, dato che personalmente ritengo quasi impossibile che acquisti addirittura due club di Premier (dove sicurà andrà il wolv) e Serie A



Questo è un problema serio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Questo è un problema serio.



Perché secondo voi se ci fosse stato o meno nella cordata non ci avrebbero pensato prima? Vuol dire che non c'è


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Io ho un piccolo in arrivo ad ottobre, si sbrigassero, non vorrei che diventasse della rube visto che in questi anni vince sempre. Dell'inda non mi preoccupo



Nooo non succedesse mai. Ti dico solo che quando ho visto la pubblicità della FIAT dove c'è quel padre milanista che vede il figlio uscire dalla stanza con la maglia neroblu dell'Inter quasi piangevo per lui.

Sono di menta moooolto aperta , accetto tutto , ma Interista no.


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Nooo non succedesse mai. Ti dico solo che quando ho visto la pubblicità della FIAT dove c'è quel padre milanista che vede il figlio uscire dalla stanza con la maglia neroblu dell'Inter quasi piangevo per lui.
> 
> Sono di menta moooolto aperta , accetto tutto , ma Interista no.



Mi sorella per un periodo era uscita con un ragazzo di colore e pure interista....gli avevo tolto il saluto.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2016)

*Si torna On Topic.*


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



sono le ore 14.30, mi sa che salta pure il 15, mancano meno di 48 ore e non è successo ancora nulla


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2016)

Aspettiamo...


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2016)

Campopiano su twitter continua sulla sua linea dritto come un treno...o è pazzo o qualcosa di vero deve esserci raga...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> sono le ore 14.30, mi sa che salta pure il 15, mancano meno di 48 ore e non è successo ancora nulla



Che dovrebbe succedere oggi?
Se non ci sono notizie vuol dire che non ci sono rinvii


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo...



mi sa che me ne vado a dormire, fra 2 ore trovo tutto uguale temo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2016)

Io comunque, qualsiasi cosa accada, non mi aspetto alcun "segno premonitore".

Sarà un fulmine a ciel sereno, un po' come quella mattina quando Berlusconi è uscito dall ospedale e ha detto quelle cose.

Quindi calma and #havefaith


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Luglio 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Che dovrebbe succedere oggi?
> Se non ci sono notizie vuol dire che non ci sono rinvii



scusa, se il 15 si firma o cmq massimo lunedi, deduco che gia da oggi, qualche cinese dovrebbe iniziare a partire dalla Cina o no?


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2016)

Una firma storica e nessuno sa niente a parte Campopiano.Di solito, in questi casi, le notizie filtrano e tutti lo vengono a sapere.
Boh, vediamo.


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> scusa, se il 15 si firma o cmq massimo lunedi, deduco che gia da oggi, qualche cinese dovrebbe iniziare a partire dalla Cina o no?





robs91 ha scritto:


> Una firma storica e nessuno sa niente a parte Campopiano.Di solito, in questi casi, le notizie filtrano e tutti lo vengono a sapere.
> Boh, vediamo.



Beh a quanto pare chi sta trattando per i cinesi sta qui, per cui ogni giorno può essere quello buono, e non è detto che i giornalisti lo vengano a sapere.

E se Galatioto ha potere di firma non viene nessun cinese.


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> mi sa che me ne vado a dormire, fra 2 ore trovo tutto uguale temo



Amico, di che roba ti fai? , campopiano ha detto oggi che questi 2 giorni saranno molto importanti e che si firmerà entro il 15, oggi è il 13


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (13 Luglio 2016)

Ragazzi ne è convintissimo


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Amico, di che roba ti fai? , campopiano ha detto oggi che questi 2 giorni saranno molto importanti e che si firmerà entro il 15, oggi è il 13



ho capito, ma qualche segnale deve pur esserci o no, cioè boh, non è successo una m....a da 3 mesi e all'improvviso scoppia il caos in meno di 48 ore senza che nessuno sappia nulla e premetto che auspico la cessione da anni e prego ogni giorno che avvenga, quindi niente essere negativi, gufo, ecc.., mi aspetto entro stasera qualche news ma non dal solo campopiano che sta carico a pallettoni, alla fine è un bravo tizio, quindi lo spero per lui e per tutti, altrimenti rischia di essere travolto


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io comunque, qualsiasi cosa accada, non mi aspetto alcun "segno premonitore".
> 
> Sarà un fulmine a ciel sereno, un po' come quella mattina quando Berlusconi è uscito dall ospedale e ha detto quelle cose.
> 
> Quindi calma and #havefaith



Ed io che mi immaginavo un mega party pieno di cinesine ....


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ho capito, ma qualche segnale deve pur esserci o no, cioè boh, non è successo una m....a da 3 mesi e all'improvviso scoppia il caos in meno di 48 ore senza che nessuno sappia nulla e premetto che auspico la cessione da anni e prego ogni giorno che avvenga, quindi niente essere negativi, gufo, ecc.., mi aspetto entro stasera qualche news ma non dal solo campopiano che sta carico a pallettoni, alla fine è un bravo tizio, quindi lo spero per lui e per tutti, altrimenti rischia di essere travolto



Da chi vorresti le conferme? Da sky che il giorno della firma dell'esclusiva disse "non ci sarà nessuna esclusiva", l'unico che allora disse giusto fu proprio Campopiano


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Luglio 2016)

Fra poco succederà qualcosa.....di non nuovo


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> scusa, se il 15 si firma o cmq massimo lunedi, deduco che gia da oggi, qualche cinese dovrebbe iniziare a partire dalla Cina o no?



Difatti, c'è un volo charter in arrivo da Pechino...


----------



## __king george__ (13 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ed io che mi immaginavo un mega party pieno di cinesine ....



ma infatti hanno sbagliato strategia fin dall inizio.....altro che Galatioto...dovevano mandare delle ragazze cinesi avvenenti con i documenti a casa di Silvio....rinchiudersi li 3 giorni e vedevi che eravamo già al closing da 2 mesi!


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ed io che mi immaginavo un mega party pieno di cinesine ....



speravi, ehhhh??? (pure io...  )


----------



## pazzomania (13 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ed io che mi immaginavo un mega party pieno di cinesine ....



Penso si terrà ad Hardcore quello.


----------



## TheZio (13 Luglio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ne è convintissimo



Qui ci rimane solo da pregare, pregare, pregare...



Coripra ha scritto:


> Difatti, c'è un volo charter in arrivo da Pechino...



Ahahahah ma ti sei infiltrato a Malpensa per saperlo??


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2016)

Qui il buon Pasquale si gioca tutto


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Difatti, c'è un volo charter in arrivo da Pechino...


Ti riferisci a quello delle 19? Perchè a me risulta solo questo


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Luglio 2016)

È stato fatto intendere che le trattative sono ormai concluse e che manca soltanto la firma,ed io ci credo.
Piuttosto non credo che ci saranno novità oltre alla firma, nel senso che non si saprà null'altro. Comunque si vede la luce in fondo al tunnel...andiamo!


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2016)

Ma che vuol dire il post su Twitter di @re con l'aereo?


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire il post su Twitter di @re con l'aereo?



Non ne ho idea... però il 15 è vicino e vedremo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Luglio 2016)

volete dire che stavolta non si va in slitta almeno per qualche settimana? non si può eh io volevo slittare


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire il post su Twitter di @re con l'aereo?



arriva il @Re dell'Est ???


----------



## Louis Gara (13 Luglio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ne è convintissimo



Ma quello è il nostro [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ? Cosa ci nascondi


----------



## Maravich49 (13 Luglio 2016)

Neanche una piccola slittatina da farci venire un po di anatemi?


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma quello è il nostro [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ? Cosa ci nascondi



È lui é lui.... e la sa molto più lunga di ciò che dice :/


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> È lui é lui.... e la sa molto più lunga di ciò che dice :/



e difatti tace... pure lui ha firmato per la non divulgazione...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> e difatti tace... pure lui ha firmato per la non divulgazione...



Così pare


----------



## Edric (13 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> e difatti tace... pure lui ha firmato per la non divulgazione...





wfiesso ha scritto:


> Così pare




E' vero.. è vero... ne abbiamo le prove ...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> E' vero.. è vero... ne abbiamo le prove ...


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> E' vero.. è vero... ne abbiamo le prove ...



uguaglio uguaglio....


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



E' il classico caso in cui si può dire...*"nessuna nuova, buona nuova?"*


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

Konrad ha scritto:


> E' il classico caso in cui si può dire...*"nessuna nuova, buona nuova?"*



Direi che è il classico caso in cui si può dire...*"speriamo in bene!"*


----------



## Symon (13 Luglio 2016)

Si firma questa settimana ragazzi. I cinesi ovviamente non sono sprovveduti, sanno che più aspettano più i colpi migliori sfumano e si alzano i prezzi, e tralatro il ritiro è l'ideale farlo dall'inizio, soprattutto con un nuovo coach. E' già una settimana che si sgaloppa in quel di Milanello, se devono arrivare i campioni che arrivino il prima possibile.
Comunque gli altri ri-invii avevano se non altro un senso, questa notizia non ce l'ha. Oltre che non avere fondamento. Entro venerdì si firma.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2016)

Ma nel contratto redatto versione bibbia qualcuno ha fatto riferimento ai poveri epatociti di noi tifosi?? Eh già, perchè tra mille cavilli qua ci siamo giocati la funzionalità epatica a momenti.


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2016)

Preghiamo tutti insieme fratelli


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Tutto tace anche su Twitter, strano, Campopiano in primis almeno qualche risposta a chi gli fa domande la da... oggi poco o nulla, ho la sensazione che a breve qualcosa accadrà... le notizie di ieri, TV cinese, [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] che pubblica aerei .... o ho le traveggole e sono un illuso o sta x essere fatta la storia...


----------



## enrico100 (13 Luglio 2016)

*Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter a proposito di una domanda sulla deadline del 15 luglio, risponde che è sempre quella e che magari si firma prima*


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma nel contratto redatto versione bibbia qualcuno ha fatto riferimento ai poveri epatociti di noi tifosi?? Eh già, perchè tra mille cavilli qua ci siamo giocati la funzionalità epatica a momenti.



Aspetta, fammi guardare un attimo.... no... no... ah sì: hai diritto ad un flacone (piccolo) di Amaro Medicinale Giuliani (a tue spese)


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter a proposito di una domanda sulla deadline del 15 luglio, risponde che è sempre quella e che magari si firma prima*



prima del 15 c'è solo il 14 e.... oggggggiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii..... scusa, mi si è bloccato il polso per un crampo da stress....


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

Per i curiosi, l'anno scorso l'esclusiva col fantoccio di me bee fu firmata il 5 giugno e la firma sul preliminare apposta il 3 agosto!
Questa attuale coi cinesi è stata firmata il 10 maggio , direi che nonostante questa sia una trattativa economicamente più complessa, abbiamo fatto le cose molto in fretta!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2016)

Dai, dai, entro domani si firma e i cinesi si presentano subito coi botti: Sosa, Pavoletti, Ljajic, Rincon, Arbeloa, magari Galliani riesce a infilarci pure ranocchia...


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Dai, dai, entro domani si firma e i cinesi si presentano subito coi botti: Sosa, Pavoletti, Ljajic, Rincon, Arbeloa, magari Galliani riesce a infilarci pure ranocchia...



Come dico sempre, non esagerare con l'ottimismo... potrebbe andare peggio


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2016)

Una speranza per il mercato.
Allo stato arrivano solo notizie sull'italmilan.
Non è che i giornalisti hanno contatti solo con l'entourage di Galliani e quindi ci dicono i giocatori che sta contattando Galliani?
E speranzone
non è che i Cinesi si stanno muovendo con qualche altro soggetto che non conosciamo e dopo al cessione ci saranno delle bombissime?


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Una speranza per il mercato.
> Allo stato arrivano solo notizie sull'italmilan.
> Non è che i giornalisti hanno contatti solo con l'entourage di Galliani e quindi ci dicono i giocatori che sta contattando Galliani?
> E speranzone
> non è che i Cinesi si stanno muovendo con qualche altro soggetto che non conosciamo e dopo al cessione ci saranno delle bombissime?



Il classico film di fantascienza:
Un DS alieno (chinese) che si muove in giro per il mondo contattando i giocatori migliori, pronti a sbarcare a Milano entro metà della settimana prossima.
E proprio come gli ultracorpi, Galliani li vedrà conquistare Milanello al posto dei suoi pupilloni...Sosa, Ljajic, Snejider, Pavoletti, Rincon, Vazquez...

E per chiudere con il colpo di scena...un bel documentello con cui si congela ogni sua iniziativa personale...fino al closing Galliani si limiterà a foto di rito e firma sui contratti




Poi purtroppo uno si sveglia...


----------



## Black (13 Luglio 2016)

speriamo che arrivi questa benedetta firma. per quelli che si vogliono illudere su un mercato scoppiettante fin da subito lasciate stare. non illudetevi.
importante avere la certezza del cambiodi prproprietà


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> speriamo che arrivi questa benedetta firma. per quelli che si vogliono illudere su un mercato scoppiettante fin da subito lasciate stare. non illudetevi.
> importante avere la certezza del cambiodi prproprietà



Se non scoppiettante ma almeno 'onesto' e se non onesto almeno semplicemente 'mercato'. Per ora è solo virtuale.


----------



## Symon (13 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> non è che i Cinesi si stanno muovendo con qualche altro soggetto che non conosciamo e dopo al cessione ci saranno delle bombissime?



Questa mabadi mi sembra un'ottima intuizione. Mi sembra verosimile.

Berlusconi vende, quindi niente ItalMilan...ma i giornali continuano imperterriti con Pavoletti e Lasagne.
Galliani dice che deciderà il mercato con Galatioto ma lascia dubbi sulla sua permanenza...che senso ha lasciar decidere il mercato a Galliani se poi se ne và e la società è cinese quindi le decisioni sono loro? Puro e semplice aggancio e passaggio di consegne.
Io ci credo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma quello è il nostro [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ? Cosa ci nascondi



Ragazzi come ha detto Campopiano la dead line è rimasta quella, salvo ritardi dell'ultim'ora (ad oggi ancora non pervenuti) che farebbero slittare tutto soltanto di pochissimi giorni, e adesso altre fonti qua e là si stanno allineando a ciò. 

Il preliminare non lo firmerà Galatioto che è l'advisor ma i cinesi, presumibilmente un loro rappresentante o il capo cordata. E visto che tutti stanno lavorando a Milano, non lo firmeremo certo in Cina, bensì qui in Italia. Quindi sono loro che devono venire da noi.

Probabilmente, come ha detto anche Campopiano, nell'annuncio del preliminare verranno indicati i nomi degli investitori. Mia opinione, già affermata anche in passato: avremo 2/3 "colossi" che fungeranno da garanti per l'intero affare e altri pesci piccoli che fino al closing avranno modo di unirsi all'affare. La cordata probabilmente sarà fluida fino al closing, ma quelle 2/3 certezze ci saranno fin da subito. E presumo saranno solidissime certezze. Ormai manca poco, pazientiamo un altro po' e sapremo tutto. 

P.S. nella settimana successiva al preliminare mi aspetto che si finalizzino quelle 3-4 operazioni di mercato che sono in ballo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come ha detto Campopiano la dead line è rimasta quella, salvo ritardi dell'ultim'ora (ad oggi ancora non pervenuti) che farebbero slittare tutto soltanto di pochissimi giorni, e adesso altre fonti qua e là si stanno allineando a ciò.
> 
> Il preliminare non lo firmerà Galatioto che è l'advisor ma i cinesi, presumibilmente un loro rappresentante o il capo cordata. E visto che tutti stanno lavorando a Milano, non lo firmeremo certo in Cina, bensì qui in Italia. Quindi sono loro che devono venire da noi.
> 
> ...



Ora mi metto fuori l'aereporto e aspetto di vedere qualche cinese con qualche guardia del corpo a corredo


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come ha detto Campopiano la dead line è rimasta quella, salvo ritardi dell'ultim'ora (ad oggi ancora non pervenuti) che farebbero slittare tutto soltanto di pochissimi giorni, e adesso altre fonti qua e là si stanno allineando a ciò.
> 
> Il preliminare non lo firmerà Galatioto che è l'advisor ma i cinesi, presumibilmente un loro rappresentante o il capo cordata. E visto che tutti stanno lavorando a Milano, non lo firmeremo certo in Cina, bensì qui in Italia. Quindi sono loro che devono venire da noi.
> 
> ...



Zacapa rIsera 24 anni già preso, giuro che alle firme me lo scolo tutto e perdo i sensi x un paio di settimane


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come ha detto Campopiano la dead line è rimasta quella, salvo ritardi dell'ultim'ora (ad oggi ancora non pervenuti) che farebbero slittare tutto soltanto di pochissimi giorni, e adesso altre fonti qua e là si stanno allineando a ciò.
> 
> Il preliminare non lo firmerà Galatioto che è l'advisor ma i cinesi, presumibilmente un loro rappresentante o il capo cordata. E visto che tutti stanno lavorando a Milano, non lo firmeremo certo in Cina, bensì qui in Italia. Quindi sono loro che devono venire da noi.
> 
> ...


Se dovesse avverare ciò che dici, dovremmo fare un brindisi virtuale per i pochi che realmente ci hanno creduto fino alla fine 
Non me ne vogliano gli scettici, ma sarebbe una minuscola soddisfazione per chi è rimasto ottimista fino alla fine.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come ha detto Campopiano la dead line è rimasta quella, salvo ritardi dell'ultim'ora (ad oggi ancora non pervenuti) che farebbero slittare tutto soltanto di pochissimi giorni, e adesso altre fonti qua e là si stanno allineando a ciò.
> 
> *Il preliminare non lo firmerà Galatioto che è l'advisor ma i cinesi, presumibilmente un loro rappresentante o il capo cordata*. E visto che tutti stanno lavorando a Milano, non lo firmeremo certo in Cina, bensì qui in Italia. Quindi sono loro che devono venire da noi.
> 
> ...



Se ho ben capito è stata creata una sorta di società per lo scopo, pertanto presumo che a firmare sarà l'amministratore, confermi?


----------



## martinmilan (13 Luglio 2016)

Sento odore di closing nell aria


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se ho ben capito è stata creata una sorta di società per lo scopo, pertanto presumo che a firmare sarà l'amministratore, confermi?



E' così: a firmare sarà il legale rappresentante della società creata all'uopo e che materialmente acquisterà il Milan. Potrebbe essere un nome famoso in Cina ma non in Italia (Robin Li qualche settimana fa disse di apprezzare il fatto di poter girare per le capitali del mondo senza essere riconosciuto) così come un personaggio di secondo piano, in modo tale da non far scomodare i boss, che eventualmente arriverebbero solo per il closing. Chissà, vedremo. La cosa importante è conoscere i nomi dei garanti dell'intero affare. 
Ossia quelli che ci sono dentro a prescindere.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Zacapa rIsera 24 anni già preso, giuro che alle firme me lo scolo tutto e perdo i sensi x un paio di settimane


----------



## Aron (13 Luglio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Una speranza per il mercato.
> Allo stato arrivano solo notizie sull'italmilan.
> Non è che i giornalisti hanno contatti solo con l'entourage di Galliani e quindi ci dicono i giocatori che sta contattando Galliani?
> E speranzone
> non è che i Cinesi si stanno muovendo con qualche altro soggetto che non conosciamo e dopo al cessione ci saranno delle bombissime?



Galliani finché può farà più danni possibile, sia sul mercato sia sulle informazioni che fa filtrare alle stampa.

Gancikoff e Montella lo limitano, ma Galliani è comunque bravo a intortare.


----------



## enrico100 (13 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Pasquale Campopiano su La7 sulla cessione del Milan ai cinesi:"E' una settimana importante. Ci sono novità dell'ultimo minuto. Galatioto è ancora a Milano e non si muoverà fino a quando ci sarà la firma. La firma non si sposta di un millimetro. La firma ci sarà il 15 luglio. Non ci saranno ulteriori rinvii. Al massimo, ma proprio al massimo, entro l'inizio della settimana prossima. Il mercato, dopo la firma, sarà condiviso. Si stabilirà una cifra da investire insieme sul mercato".
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.





enrico100 ha scritto:


> *Pagni (Repubblica) su Twitter a proposito di una domanda sulla deadline del 15 luglio, risponde che è sempre quella e che magari si firma prima*


.


----------



## ildemone85 (13 Luglio 2016)

eh niente, la giornata fila via senza nessuna news, milan completamente sparito dai radar, mai vista un'estate più surreale di questa, in serata arriverà il solito nome sparato da di marzio e tanti saluti.


----------



## Coripra (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> *Zacapa rIsera **24 anni* già preso, giuro che alle firme me lo scolo tutto e perdo i sensi x un paio di settimane



Credevo stessi parlando di un giocatore con quel nome e stavo già maledicendo la mia scarsa conoscenza dei nuovi talenti...


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Credevo stessi parlando di un giocatore con quel nome e stavo già maledicendo la mia scarsa conoscenza dei nuovi talenti...



 è il piu buon rum che abbia mai assaggiato


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> eh niente, la giornata fila via senza nessuna news, milan completamente sparito dai radar, mai vista un'estate più surreale di questa, in serata arriverà il solito nome sparato da di marzio e tanti saluti.



cavolo, non mi ero accorto che fosse già il 15...


----------



## fra29 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ragazzi come ha detto Campopiano la dead line è rimasta quella, salvo ritardi dell'ultim'ora (ad oggi ancora non pervenuti) che farebbero slittare tutto soltanto di pochissimi giorni, e adesso altre fonti qua e là si stanno allineando a ciò.
> 
> Il preliminare non lo firmerà Galatioto che è l'advisor ma i cinesi, presumibilmente un loro rappresentante o il capo cordata. E visto che tutti stanno lavorando a Milano, non lo firmeremo certo in Cina, bensì qui in Italia. Quindi sono loro che devono venire da noi.
> 
> ...



@re ma il tweet con gli aerei sta a significare che qualcuno è già in partenza dalla Cina?
Davvero ci mettiamo davanti a Malpensa e abbracciamo ogni cinese che esce dagli arrivi. Devono capire che i milanisti amano follemente la Cina..


----------



## kollaps (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> cavolo, non mi ero accorto che fosse già il 15...



Il tempo passa in fretta quando si sta lì a gufare


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Zacapa rIsera 24 anni già preso, giuro che alle firme me lo scolo tutto e perdo i sensi x un paio di settimane



Un goccetto di Moutai non te lo fai?


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

Il giorno della firma del preliminare, ballerò in mutande con del ghiaccio dentro!!


----------



## anakyn101 (13 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Luglio 2016)

Se si firma verrò arrestato


----------



## danykz (13 Luglio 2016)

*Premetto che l'articolo è stato pubblicato oggi, ma tale fonte ha detto queste parole qualche giorno fa! Una fonte anonima al China daily "Ci sono solo piccoli dettagli del contratto da risolvere le parti sono in una fase finale," "Se non avverrà entro questa settimana(la firma), avverrà SICURAMENTE la prossima , non ci sono problemi, solo qualche dettaglio tecnico da risolvere.*


----------



## anakyn101 (13 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Premetto che l'articolo è stato pubblicato oggi, ma tale fonte ha detto queste parole qualche giorno fa! Una fonte anonima al China daily "Ci sono solo piccoli dettagli del contratto da risolvere le parti sono in una fase finale," "Se non avverrà entro questa settimana(la firma), avverrà SICURAMENTE la prossima , non ci sono problemi, solo qualche dettaglio tecnico da risolvere.*



Grazie [MENTION=2052]danykz[/MENTION]


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Il giorno della firma del preliminare, ballerò in mutande con del ghiaccio dentro!!


Con sto caldo assurdo può anche essere piacevole lol


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2016)

*China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*


----------



## DannySa (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Campopiano c'aveva visto giusto, o è il 15 o è il 18.
Ancora un paio di giorni e sapremo chi c'è dietro alla cordata cinese.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*


----------



## Andre96 (13 Luglio 2016)

A parte tutto, speriamo sia il 15, mi da fastidio buttare altri giorni perchè questi poi non lavorano sabato e domenica (poveri piccoli...).


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Luglio 2016)

Spero sia il 15 o massimo lunedì prossimo, eventuali rinvii darebbero la conferma della farsa.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Premetto che l'articolo è stato pubblicato oggi, ma tale fonte ha detto queste parole qualche giorno fa! Una fonte anonima al China daily "Ci sono solo piccoli dettagli del contratto da risolvere le parti sono in una fase finale," "Se non avverrà entro questa settimana(la firma), avverrà SICURAMENTE la prossima , non ci sono problemi, solo qualche dettaglio tecnico da risolvere.*



.


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Un goccetto di Moutai non te lo fai?



non vorrei mischiare


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Campopiano sei il mio Profeta


----------



## wfiesso (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Daiiiiiiii


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Voglio i nomiiiiii


----------



## smallball (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



benissimo


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Booooom!!!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Dai dai dai dai....limate sti dettagli tecnici e firmate!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *China Daily conferma tutto e riporta una dichiarazione di una persona vicina all'affare che vuole rimanere anonima: ''la firma potrebbe slittare a lunedì ma ormai è tutto pronto per la cessione del Milan al consorzio cinese. Ci sono soltanto dei piccoli dettagli da finalizzare e se non ci si riuscirà in questa settimana si farà sicuramente la prossima. Non ci sono problemi ma solo dettagli tecnici. L'accordo ormai è ultimato''*



Avanti tutta!


----------



## Sheva my Hero (13 Luglio 2016)

Ancora neanche un nome però ... Questo è l'unico problema che mi lascia qualche dubbio


----------



## Black (13 Luglio 2016)

dai che ci siamo. . spero sia il 15 ma va bene anche il 18 . mi basta non sentire più il termine rinvio. dopo questi ultimi mesi lo voglio cancellare dal vocabolario


----------



## mabadi (13 Luglio 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Zacapa rIsera 24 anni già preso, giuro che alle firme me lo scolo tutto e perdo i sensi x un paio di settimane



no non puoi per contratto.
Io ti consiglio di ordinare con spedizione 1 day Kweichow Moutai il liquore degli Imperatori con oltre 2000 anni di storia.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

*Campopiano: se non si firmerà il 15 sarà solo per motivi logistici e la firma slitterà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se non si firmerà il 15 sarà solo per motivi logistici e la firma slitterà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Quindi o 15 o18..


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se non si firmerà il 15 sarà solo per motivi logistici e la firma slitterà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Ahahaaahah anche l'ultimo rinvio era per motivi logistici....si vede che non doveva promuovere il "programma" stasera....

Restano oggi 14 o domani 15 ma li escludo al 99%....altrimenti 18 o 19


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2016)

fantastico.


----------



## Lorenzo (14 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (14 Luglio 2016)

Fine di questa settimana o inizio della prossima che cambia?
Poi se sarà negli ultimi giorni della prossima settimana oppure all'inizio di quella dopo va bene lo stesso, no?

Bálla rêi .


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Luglio 2016)

Se i cinesi esistono prima o poi l' azzecca per forza la data del preliminare,
secondo sto' parasedere si doveva firmare già un mese fà..


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se non si firmerà il 15 sarà solo per motivi logistici e la firma slitterà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se non si firmerà il 15 sarà solo per motivi logistici e la firma slitterà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*



Ultima chanche però. O inizio prossima settimana, o la cosa è ufficialmente ridicola.


----------



## Andre96 (14 Luglio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: se non si firmerà il 15 sarà solo per motivi logistici e la firma slitterà all'inizio della prossima settimana.*




Basta si faccia che non ne posso più. Mi sembra assurdo fallisca questa trattativa, con che faccia si presenterebbe Berlusconi?
Il problema è quando si firma e soprattutto: il mercato è fondamentale, altro che "chi se ne frega del mercato l'importante è la firma".
Non mi aspetto Ronaldo ma un mercato intelligente per lottare per il terzo posto anche se poi non ci si arriva.
Forza!


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2016)

Se non è martedi prossimo è finita per Campopiano...anche se credo che martedi, in caso di non firma, inventerà qualcosa per lo share del programma


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2016)

fino a martedì compreso se si firma il preliminare Campopiano è un mito e sarò il primo a dirlo....perchè comunque TUTTI stanno dicendo il 24 o anche più in la.....ma se non si firma per me non vale più nulla

vediamo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

*CorSera: la firma arriverà sicuramente entro 10 giorni, ma il ritardo sta comportando uno stallo nella gestione della parte commerciale e anche in quella sportiva visto che le operazioni non possono finalizzarsi e i 100M della penale, garanzia che verrà usata per il mercato, potranno essere spesi soltanto dalla firma in poi. Gli altri 100M invece arriveranno dopo il closing. Ad ogni modo la cogestione Galliani Gancikoff non è tutta rose e fiori, anzi: diversi obiettivi infatti sono stati scartati in quanto non graditi ad entrambe le parti che hanno visioni piuttosto diverse.
E i cinesi? Sembra che Fininvest conosca i nomi di 3/4 società che faranno da capofila e che acquisteranno più del 50% del Milan.

GdS: le parti sono al lavoro, settimana prossima può essere quella decisiva, impossibile fare una data precisa.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: la firma arriverà sicuramente entro 10 giorni, ma il ritardo sta comportando uno stallo nella gestione della parte commerciale e anche in quella sportiva visto che le operazioni non possono finalizzarsi e i 100M della penale, garanzia che verrà usata per il mercato, potranno essere spesi soltanto dalla firma in poi. Gli altri 100M invece arriveranno dopo il closing. Ad ogni modo la cogestione Galliani Gancikoff non è tutta rose e fiori, anzi: diversi obiettivi infatti sono stati scartati in quanto non graditi ad entrambe le parti che hanno visioni piuttosto diverse.
> E i cinesi? Sembra che Fininvest conosca i nomi di 3/4 società che faranno da capofila e che acquisteranno più del 50% del Milan.
> 
> GdS: le parti sono al lavoro, settimana prossima può essere quella decisiva, impossibile fare una data precisa.*




Bene , ma che si sbrighino che qui sono già sfumati tutti gli obbiettivi MINIMI di calciomercato .


----------



## wfiesso (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: la firma arriverà sicuramente entro 10 giorni, ma il ritardo sta comportando uno stallo nella gestione della parte commerciale e anche in quella sportiva visto che le operazioni non possono finalizzarsi e i 100M della penale, garanzia che verrà usata per il mercato, potranno essere spesi soltanto dalla firma in poi. Gli altri 100M invece arriveranno dopo il closing. Ad ogni modo la cogestione Galliani Gancikoff non è tutta rose e fiori, anzi: diversi obiettivi infatti sono stati scartati in quanto non graditi ad entrambe le parti che hanno visioni piuttosto diverse.
> E i cinesi? Sembra che Fininvest conosca i nomi di 3/4 società che faranno da capofila e che acquisteranno più del 50% del Milan.
> 
> GdS: le parti sono al lavoro, settimana prossima può essere quella decisiva, impossibile fare una data precisa.*



Ah benon.... altri 10 giorni di lagne.... non ne posso


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ultima chanche però. O inizio prossima settimana, o la cosa è ufficialmente ridicola.





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se non è martedi prossimo è finita per Campopiano...anche se credo che martedi, in caso di non firma, inventerà qualcosa per lo share del programma



Diciamo sempre le stesse cose da aprile.
Da una parte e dall'altra dell'ipotetica barricata di tifosi o troll (chi può saperlo?).
Si giura e spergiura che sarà la volta buona, che sarà l'ultima volta che si tifa Milan, che sarà l'ultima volta che ci credo, che Campopiano è solo in cerca di notorietà e si è inventato tutto o quasi, che domani si firma o al più tardi dopodomani che se non è il 15/18 sarà il 42/45...

Io spero che finisca alla svelta perchè mi sono stressato più a leggere i commenti che i fatti.
Che sono pochi.

Quindi fratelli (o presunti tali) e sorelle (pochine, alla faccia delle pari opportunità: mi sa che bisogna istituire le quote obbligatorie) rossoneri, stringiam'ci a coorte, se siete pronti alla morte, preparatevi.

Siamo ai titoli di coda: o firmano e si chiude il cerchio del preliminare, o saremo estromessi dalle possibili future glorie calcistiche...

Sursum corda!


----------



## ps18ps (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: la firma arriverà sicuramente entro 10 giorni, ma il ritardo sta comportando uno stallo nella gestione della parte commerciale e anche in quella sportiva visto che le operazioni non possono finalizzarsi e i 100M della penale, garanzia che verrà usata per il mercato, potranno essere spesi soltanto dalla firma in poi. Gli altri 100M invece arriveranno dopo il closing. Ad ogni modo la cogestione Galliani Gancikoff non è tutta rose e fiori, anzi: diversi obiettivi infatti sono stati scartati in quanto non graditi ad entrambe le parti che hanno visioni piuttosto diverse.
> E i cinesi? Sembra che Fininvest conosca i nomi di 3/4 società che faranno da capofila e che acquisteranno più del 50% del Milan.
> 
> GdS: le parti sono al lavoro, settimana prossima può essere quella decisiva, impossibile fare una data precisa.*



bhe sarebbe interessante sapere quali obiettivi siano saltati perchè sgraditi ad una delle due parti. Per il resto aspettiamo la firma e poi speriamo che prendano in mano la situazione i cinesi


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe sarebbe interessante sapere quali obiettivi siano saltati perchè sgraditi ad una delle due parti. Per il resto aspettiamo la firma e poi speriamo che prendano in mano la situazione i cinesi



Sarebbe molto interessante! Hai ragione: fuori i nomi per capire chi capisce qualcosa (di uno già sappiamo...)


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: la firma arriverà sicuramente entro 10 giorni, ma il ritardo sta comportando uno stallo nella gestione della parte commerciale e anche in quella sportiva visto che le operazioni non possono finalizzarsi e i 100M della penale, garanzia che verrà usata per il mercato, potranno essere spesi soltanto dalla firma in poi. Gli altri 100M invece arriveranno dopo il closing. Ad ogni modo la cogestione Galliani Gancikoff non è tutta rose e fiori, anzi: diversi obiettivi infatti sono stati scartati in quanto non graditi ad entrambe le parti che hanno visioni piuttosto diverse.
> E i cinesi? Sembra che Fininvest conosca i nomi di 3/4 società che faranno da capofila e che acquisteranno più del 50% del Milan.
> 
> GdS: le parti sono al lavoro, settimana prossima può essere quella decisiva, impossibile fare una data precisa.*



Quindi si va fino al 24 signori miei..come avevano già affermato quelli definiti "pessimisti"...ma non era la storia "il 15 sicuro o al massimo inizio settimana prossima"?

Vabbé inizieremo a fare mercato a ferragosto, giusto in tempo per i tre giorni del condom e le sue operazioni scellerate..

Montella intanto andrà incontro a figuracce planetarie nella international cup presentandoci con una rosa da serie B..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi si va fino al 24 signori miei..come avevano già affermato quelli definiti "pessimisti"...ma non era la storia "il 15 sicuro o al massimo inizio settimana prossima"?
> 
> Vabbé inizieremo a fare mercato a ferragosto, giusto in tempo per i tre giorni del condom e le sue operazioni scellerate..
> 
> Montella intanto andrà incontro a figuracce planetarie nella international cup presentandoci con una rosa da serie B..



ENTRO 10 giorni può voler dire anche domani o lunedi o martedi o mercoledi. Può voler dire anche quello che dici tu ma non mi pare una sentenza...semmai una supposizione "stando larghi"


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Montella intanto andrà incontro a figuracce planetarie nella international cup presentandoci con una rosa da serie B..



Naa nell'international cup tiriamo fuori il meglio...il Real di Carletto lo abbiamo surclassato...le coppe che non contano niente sono tutte nostre...è dopo che iniziano i problemi!


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (14 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi si va fino al 24 signori miei..come avevano già affermato quelli definiti "pessimisti"...ma non era la storia "il 15 sicuro o al massimo inizio settimana prossima"?
> 
> Vabbé inizieremo a fare mercato a ferragosto, giusto in tempo per i tre giorni del condom e le sue operazioni scellerate..
> 
> Montella intanto andrà incontro a figuracce planetarie nella international cup presentandoci con una rosa da serie B..



Entro 10 giorni è diverso da tra 10 giorni.
Ma i pessimisti pur di gufare ignorano anche le grammatica


----------



## sballotello (14 Luglio 2016)

facilmente immaginabile che due persone non potessero fare insieme il mercato..e infatti è bloccato.


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Luglio 2016)

Altri 10 giorni  intanto non possiamo prendere nessuno se prima non si cede. Ah e Galliani non deciderà più i nomi, no no


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSera: la firma arriverà sicuramente entro 10 giorni, ma il ritardo sta comportando uno stallo nella gestione della parte commerciale e anche in quella sportiva visto che le operazioni non possono finalizzarsi e i 100M della penale, garanzia che verrà usata per il mercato, potranno essere spesi soltanto dalla firma in poi. Gli altri 100M invece arriveranno dopo il closing. Ad ogni modo la cogestione Galliani Gancikoff non è tutta rose e fiori, anzi: diversi obiettivi infatti sono stati scartati in quanto non graditi ad entrambe le parti che hanno visioni piuttosto diverse.
> E i cinesi? Sembra che Fininvest conosca i nomi di 3/4 società che faranno da capofila e che acquisteranno più del 50% del Milan.
> 
> GdS: le parti sono al lavoro, settimana prossima può essere quella decisiva, impossibile fare una data precisa.*



Vedo che ormai i media hanno capito come gestire la situazione. La firma arriverà, lo ha riferito anche la fonte di China Daily, se non domani sarà entro la prossima settimana. Ma il reale polso della situazione lo possono avere soltanto gli addetti ai lavori.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Luglio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> bhe sarebbe interessante sapere quali obiettivi siano saltati perchè sgraditi ad una delle due parti. Per il resto aspettiamo la firma e poi speriamo che prendano in mano la situazione i cinesi





Coripra ha scritto:


> Sarebbe molto interessante! Hai ragione: fuori i nomi per capire chi capisce qualcosa (di uno già sappiamo...)



Chiaro che Gancikoff stà mettendo i bastoni fra le ruote a Galliani, senza di lui ci saremmo già rinforzati con Lasagna, Pavoletti, Vazquez, Rincon Ranocchia


----------



## Coripra (14 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chiaro che Gancikoff stà mettendo i bastoni fra le ruote a Galliani, senza di lui ci saremmo già rinforzati con Lasagna, Pavoletti, Vazquez, Rincon Ranocchia



Il fatto che tra Gancikoff e Galliani non sia tutto rose e fiori (ammesso che la notizia sia attendibile) mi fa ben sperare.
Anche sulla estromissione di G.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Chiaro che Gancikoff stà mettendo i bastoni fra le ruote a Galliani, senza di lui ci saremmo già rinforzati con Lasagna, Pavoletti, Vazquez, Rincon Ranocchia



Quando le ruote gliele buca o smonta allora saremo tutti felici!!!!


----------



## arcanum (14 Luglio 2016)

Quelli del CdS dubito siano a conoscenza dei rapporti tra Galliani e Gancikoff, per me è solito giornalismo spazzatura.
Se siamo fermi sul mercato è solo per una questione di soldi che devono sbloccarsi (da cessioni o firma del preliminare)...stop.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Luglio 2016)

Gancicoff finirà come la Doyen l'anno scorso. Nessuno può ostacolare il demonio in persona.
Gli daranno la colpa delle prossime figuracce in mondovisione, magari uscirà qualche scandalo su di lui, e verrà fatto fuori...


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Luglio 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Il fatto che tra Gancikoff e Galliani non sia tutto rose e fiori (ammesso che la notizia sia attendibile) mi fa ben sperare.
> Anche sulla estromissione di G.



Io credo che galliani stia seguendo un mercato doppio : quello in ottica cessione con l'avvallo di Gancikoff e uno, in beata solitudine, che non voglio nemmeno considerare in caso di..... beepp !!! Mi fermo qua.
Sosa guallarito rientra nelle operazioni di 'doppio' o di 'singolo'?? Pjaca sicuramente di doppio.


----------

